# قلبي يئن وانت تحن



## المحارب الجريح (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*أبانا  إليك                  نحــنُّ  ونرنو ُ                   صباحا  مســـــــــــــــــاءْ


أبانا  الذي                يرفع الضرٌ عنّا                 ويشــــــــفي  البــــلاء


أبانا تعاليت عنَّا          سكنتَ بقلبي               فحلَّق مني عبر الفضـــاء


قلبي يئن                   ووجدي يحنُّ               فأنت لقلبي كلُّ الرجـــاء


تقبّل صلاتي            وسكن حياتي               واغسل فؤادي بدم الفداء 



يسوع ُ حبيبي          يبارك صليبي                  خــذْ  بيــديَّ عند اللقـــاء​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 ديسمبر 2008)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الروعة 
محبة المسيح معك​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكري وتقديري لكِ

صلواتك رائعه وياريت تعلميني


أنا محتاجكم​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة يا محارب

شكراااااااااااااااا اخى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (1 يناير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> جميلة يا محارب
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا اخى ربنا يباركك​






*السلام محبه

الاجمل مروركم وتشجيعكم 

كل سنه ومحبة المسيح ترفرف عليكم​*


----------



## suf_ch (1 يناير 2009)

أمين

الرب يباركك

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (1 يناير 2009)

suf_ch قال:


> أمين
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​





*أشكرك 

المسيح هو الحب والجمال والرغبه في عالم حالم

مملؤ بالعـطف والود والرحــمه

باركك المســــيح تحياتي

وكل سنه وأنت طيب​*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

آمين ..صلاة حلوة ومؤثرة..


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الروعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى كتير على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2009)

*تقبّل صلاتي وسكن حياتي واغسل فؤادي بدم الفداء 



يسوع ُ حبيبي يبارك صليبي خــذْ بيــديَّ عند اللقـــاء*​

*امين يارب
ميرسى ليك صلاة راائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

